# cva  electra how to clean & best ammo



## john1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

what is best way to clean ? plus best load for deer ?


----------



## DS7418 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a CVA Electra. The best way is to follow the CVA instructions for a complete cleaning. If your cleaning between shots etc.,, then I use a patch with Windex,, then a couple dry patchs.
 My best load for deer is a Hornady SST 250gr over 100gr loose Pyrodex or 777.
 Be AWARE >> the CVA Electra "WILL-NOT" shoot Blackhorn-209 powder period no matter what you do.
 Also,, get a "Lithium Battery" to get the most dependable fireing in cold weather conditions.


----------



## DS7418 (Mar 12, 2011)

Also,, DO-NOT use a patch puller tip (wire type")... it can destroy the fireing tip on the breech plug if it gets hung up on it.
 I use a 308-brass brush tip and roll the patch around it for fast cleaning while at the range.


----------



## john1970 (Mar 13, 2011)

DS7418 said:


> Also,, DO-NOT use a patch puller tip (wire type")... it can destroy the fireing tip on the breech plug if it gets hung up on it.
> I use a 308-brass brush tip and roll the patch around it for fast cleaning while at the range.



thanks


----------



## Muzzle Man (Mar 28, 2011)

*The use of Blackhorn 209 in CVA Electra*

First this is for informational purposes only. Any experimentation is strictly at your own RISK. I have fond a way to ignite Blackhorn 209 in my Electra with no observed problems and have never had one misfire. I use a double(stacked) load consisting of 5gr. by volume of American Pioneer Powder under 80gr. by volume(56gr. if weighed) of Blackhorn 209 with a250gr. Barnes MZ or a 250gr. TC Shockwave.Both bullets give good to excellent accuracy. This is a very comfortable load to shoot. Hope this gives you something to think about.


----------



## DS7418 (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW !! that is great news. I will try it with my loose Pyrodex (5gr) down the pipe, followed by 80gr BH209.
 I will let you know soon as I try it.


----------



## HoosierHitman (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi,  I've been using my CVA Electra with a Simmons® .44 MAG 3 - 10x44 mm Riflescope (rated in top 5 Field & Stream for scopes under $100, picked it up at Sportsmansguide.com).  I have been using the Powerbelt 295gr. 50caliber Hollow Point sabots with two 50gr Triple Seven powder pellets.  After sighting it in, I've been able to pick it up twice and put 4 shots within a 6" diameter circle and bullseye one each time out.  My only concern so far with the gun is the battery.  I must have carried/used 6 cheap batteries in my pack but I am throwing them all away for two new lithiums, one for backup.  The other issue i had (just once because it took me 1 hour and a full teardown of the gun to figure it out) was that I rammed the powder and sabot down and I must have seated the shell too hard and it broke the lower powder pellet into pieces and it would not fire.  I cleared it out, brushed off the breach plug igniter and reloaded and it was fine.  Just be aware that getting to aggressive with seating the shell may cause the big one to get away ! I too put a single pellet in the chamber to test the ignition system before going out, and I am cleaning between each shot, to more realistically simulate grabbing the gun and heading for the woods rather than target shooting several rounds without cleaning.  Love the fast ignition of the electra over the 209 primered guns.  Happy hunting.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 30, 2012)

I use a BP solvent patch followed by 2 dry patches and a clean
mop to ensure dry bore, and I brush the electrode after each shot...Brass brush every 3-4 shots...
Maybe overkill, but I have shot about 200 shots since Sept, 
sighting and using a Chrony developing a hunting load, with NO
problems and my bore looks unused !!!!!!!!!!  Perfectly clean and
no fouling......
I use 110gr Pyrodex with MMP sabots and 300 gr cast HP by a
Woodies member...
I used a std Duracell Plus battery that came with the gun to sight
in, but did buy a Lithium for hunting....Over 200 shots on the
std Duracell Plus and still working.....
110gr Pyrodex with 300gr Sabot bullet shoots about 1560fps..


I love this Gun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Shoots like a centerfire !!!!!


----------



## throwdown (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been hunting with mine for over two years with the same lithium battery, I would estimate around 500 shots through it. My Electra will shoot an inch at 100 all day long. I am shooting 100 gr Pyrodex with a 250 Hornady SST. I hate shooting Pyrodex, it's ridiculous how dirty it makes your gun. When I first got the gun I learned an important lesson. "KEEP THE IGNITOR DRY"!!! If you put any solvent in the barrel make absolutely certain that the ignitor and breech are bone dry.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 31, 2012)

throwdown said:


> I've been hunting with mine for over two years with the same lithium battery, I would estimate around 500 shots through it. My Electra will shoot an inch at 100 all day long. I am shooting 100 gr Pyrodex with a 250 Hornady SST. I hate shooting Pyrodex, it's ridiculous how dirty it makes your gun. When I first got the gun I learned an important lesson. "KEEP THE IGNITOR DRY"!!! If you put any solvent in the barrel make absolutely certain that the ignitor and breech are bone dry.




Good point about the ignitor.....I remove mine for storage
and keep it wrapped in a rag, so it stays dry and oil free..


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 28, 2012)

HoosierHitman said:


> Hi,  I've been using my CVA Electra with a Simmons® .44 MAG 3 - 10x44 mm Riflescope (rated in top 5 Field & Stream for scopes under $100, picked it up at Sportsmansguide.com).  I have been using the Powerbelt 295gr. 50caliber Hollow Point sabots with two 50gr Triple Seven powder pellets.  After sighting it in, I've been able to pick it up twice and put 4 shots within a 6" diameter circle and bullseye one each time out.  My only concern so far with the gun is the battery.  I must have carried/used 6 cheap batteries in my pack but I am throwing them all away for two new lithiums, one for backup.  The other issue i had (just once because it took me 1 hour and a full teardown of the gun to figure it out) was that I rammed the powder and sabot down and I must have seated the shell too hard and it broke the lower powder pellet into pieces and it would not fire.  .




Must of had some oil or fouling on the igniter plug, as
CVA recommends "crunching" the pellets to ensure fast
ignition....


----------

